

Startup accelerators aren't for everyone - ilamont
http://www.digitalmediamachine.com/2013/02/startup-accelerators-arent-for-everyone.html

======
mitmads
Good post. Thanks. If you take out the 'distractions' how much time ideally
you think you should have spent on the process?

